
Revisiting why incompetents think they’re awesome - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/05/revisiting-why-incompetents-think-theyre-awesome/
======
cafard
'Rather bluntly, Dunning himself said, "The presence of the Dunning-Kruger
effect, as it’s been come to be called, is that one should pause to worry
about one’s own certainty, not the certainty of others."'

For "presence" should we read "premise"? Yet something like "import" might be
better still

